# Statischer Resultset?



## Teerbaby (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade eine Test-Applikation mit Eclipse/JUnit zu schreiben. Ich bräuchte nun einen "simulierten" Resultset.
Wie kann ich also einen Resultset definieren/deklarieren und mit meinen Werten füttern ohne einen Request auszuführen?

Ich habe nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von Java - daher die Antwort bitte entsprechend. 

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Mai 2006)

Ich denke mal, das das nicht einfach wird. Mir fallen spontan 2 Möglichkeiten ein.

1. Wenn du einen SQL-Server laufen hast, besorg dir über ein Query ein
_echtes_ RS besorgen und schauen ob du es auf die Platte serialisieren kannst.

2. Da ResultSet ja ein Interface ist, kannst du versuchen via 

stmt.executeQuery("Was auch immmer").getClass()

an die implementierende Klasse zu kommen, diese durch eine
eigene Klasse zu erweitern und die von dir benutzten (und auch
indirekt aufgerufenen) Methoden so zu überschreiben, daß sie
dir Spieldaten liefern.  :shock: 

Da ich mich  mit dem java.sql-Paket so gut wie gar nicht auskenne,
weiß ich nicht ob es eine andere, einfachere Lösung gibt.


----------



## Teerbaby (9. Mai 2006)

Danke, erstmal.

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine andere Lösung. Wenn ich so ein Resultset speichern und wieder laden kann, dann müsste ich doch auch eins manuell anlegen können?


----------

